# Bag over coil guys...



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

Have you ever replaced your front struts? My v-maxx have kicked the bucket. I wanted to know if any places just sell adjustable fronts.
Thanks!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Bag over coil guys... (1.8jettie)*

X2 
would like to know as well. my weitecs were long since blown even before i put air on the car.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

You can buy seperate shocks from any of the manufacturers. KW and weitec have very good customer service and can get you individual parts.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I see Kw had replacements, I haven't seen anything for Weitec. I wonder what the going rate for a set of struts is. 
Thanks








Anyone else?


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

cant you just buy the strut/shock inserts for the fronts?
im pretty sure koni offers those


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_cant you just buy the strut/shock inserts for the fronts?
im pretty sure koni offers those


I wonder if their is a link out their?
I need a whole struts because one side the perches are pretty much rusted to the point where they cant be turned anymore.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

would be interested who sells just the front shocks


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

my shocks just blew out the other day... hit a arched speedbump while not paying attention and the car took flight for a second and cracked my front bumper and shocks got F'd


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

im about to sell my vmaxx


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Korfu* »_im about to sell my vmaxx










I pay quickly!


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'm hopefully going to get my koni's (FK Silverline +X) rebuilt over the summer.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








no real help just thought I would add that.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

I just did an install on a friends car with FK silverline front struts and they ride excellent for BOC, got nice and low also. I know if you call stratmosphere they will sell just the struts for vmaxxs as well


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I got an email back from them. I ashed for 2 struts and wrenches and he said $200. I also need the collars so we will see how much in total.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_I got an email back from them. I ashed for 2 struts and wrenches and he said $200. I also need the collars so we will see how much in total.

might as well just buy racelands lol


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
might as well just buy racelands lol


arent they like 375 now?


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-BumpIt(1271957997276)*


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Not really sure if you would be interested since there racelands/rockkor, but I emailed both of them 2 months back and they told me for just the front setup it would be like 200$+ or so. I don't remember what exactly it included though. 
Give both of them an email and see if there still doing it?


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_Not really sure if you would be interested since there racelands/rockkor, but I emailed both of them 2 months back and they told me for just the front setup it would be like 200$+ or so. I don't remember what exactly it included though. 
Give both of them an email and see if there still doing it? 


I emailed them when they first started up and said they wouldnt split them up... maybe that has changed... thanks!


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If I remember correctly now it was raceland that said no and rokkor that gave me that price.
Wouldn't hurt to email they both though I guess. Good Luck.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-BumpIt(1272291424985)*


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_If I remember correctly now it was raceland that said no and rokkor that gave me that price.
Wouldn't hurt to email they both though I guess. Good Luck.









they are the same people


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
they are the same people


Yea I thought the same thing, but didn't understand why one company (raceland) would say no but the other (rokker) say yes if there the same?
Oh well


----------

